
Share and Collaborate On Your WorkFlowy Lists - lostbit
http://blog.workflowy.com/sharing-and-collaboration
======
mise
Tried WorkFlowy quickly, and love the approach. I'd like it more if the site
told me more who you are, what's your approach, and if you're going to start
charging for it (which would be positive in terms of credibility).

I was a Basecamp customer before for the to-do lists.

I keep coming back to my single text file, with an action per line. It has a
couple of sections (Now, Ideas, ...), and anything completed I cut and paste
to the top of the Archive section (last section). Never sure if WorkFlowy,
Nozbe, Basecamp, or mind maps would be worth the added complexity and expense.

------
jessep
Hi, I'm one of the founders of WorkFlowy. Pumped to see this on HN, thanks for
posting @lostbit! This is just the beginning of collaboration in WorkFlowy.
It's a really big area of interest for us.

We're using it to manage all our own work right now, and we're really happy
with it. Recommendations are to use @tags for assigning things to people and
#tags for categorizing your lists. If you start using this in a serious
collaborative setting, I'd love to hear from you: feedback@workflowy.com

------
mwdev
I had this going at <http://www.mindwallet.com> (demo:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rNpAH7AGhIk> ) about 6 months ago. I'm glad to
see it finally come to workflowy in a much more usable way. Keep going guys.
You have the dedication and the funding. I don't so I'm hoping you'll make
this tool into all that it can be. This deal could be the next big thing with
a few tweaks.

Add embedly and let me post facebook and twitter posts from workflowy and
you'll be all caught up with mindwallet and I can start using workflowy again.

------
osipov
feature-wise workflowy.com is still inferior to checkvist.com

------
fluidcruft
FYI: As both a neuroscientist and a user of desktop mind-mapping software, I
can tell you that every time I visit your homepage, I leave laughing.
Occasionally I've even called in colleagues for a group chuckle. I assume you
don't mean for your site to be a joke. It comes off as even less informed than
Psychology Today.

~~~
pinko
What a simultaneously mean-spirited and content-free comment. Not appropriate
for HN.

~~~
fluidcruft
It's not content-free and it's not meant to be mean-spirited. I believe honest
feedback has value. The story Workflowy is sold with is unintentionally
laughable. I could just sit back and continue to laugh at them behind their
backs.

It does not mimic the brain's processing of information in ways that are
superior to mind-mapping software and if you're going to assert that what's
special about your software is that it does something for the first! time!
ever!, you'd better be correct. What other information does the landing
page/video convey?

That's not to say that Workflowy doesn't have value. I'm saying the value
isn't being presented in a way that someone familiar with software in this
space is going to believe.

